# Mac Daddy Decoy, anyone used



## 8DuckCaller (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking for reviews on:
www.ureaduck.com
Looking at:
Mac Daddy decoy
Kicking Butt decoy
Assault Mallard decoy.
I hunt a swamp, in upper S.C. next to a river. Early morning see ducks flying down river, few decoy in. Late season have better luck and sometimes even kill a couple of mallards. Mostly wood ducks here, but can always dream. Have a Mojo and floating decoys, just looking for something to add.


----------

